# Breeding Royal Pythons



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys and gals, 

I have, what will seem to most, some pretty basic questions around breeding royal pythons. 

I have done a substantial amount of research around weights and temps / the breeding season etc but my main question is around the rack used in all of the videos I have seen. 

How do you regulate each tubs temp in the rack using one thermostat? If you place the sensor in the middle of the rack then I guess you will get a good indication but will it not perhaps be too cool at the bottom or slightly too warm at the top? 

Any help on where to buy a small rack or advice on building my own would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Royalroxy (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm getting my first rack system soon, having individual heat mats under each tub with one stat controling the multiple mats.


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Royalroxy, thanks for the reply. Do you get multiple sensors then? a quick explanation on how the thermostat works would be really appreciated


----------



## Royalroxy (Aug 14, 2012)

I havnt set it up yet but I'm usung a habistat pulse proportional thermostat im presuming that the sensor is used in one of the tubs. I've got a 8 socket extension lead which will plug into the socket of the stat. The sensor then in one of the tubs will control the other mats also to get to that same temperature. Think I've got it right. And then each tub will have digital thermometers to read the temps. Please anyone if I have it wrong let me know, I was going to post closer to the time when my rack arrives from 'volly':2thumb:


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

For me, the sensor of the stat goes into one tub on the rack in the place where the snake spends most time (for me, under the hide). If all the tubs are the same size (eg all of mine are 50l RUBs) and have the same heat mat under them, and all the mats are connected to the same stat, all the conditions are the same so all the tubs should be heated to the same temperature. Each of the tubs has a thermometer measuring the temperature at the hot end so i can check that all temperatures are correct.

The way the pulse thermostat works is that the sensor detects how hot it is and the pulse stat heat the mats up accordingly. When it drops below the set temperature it sends a pulse which heats the mat up again so it stays at a fairly regular temperature.


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

So I need to go buy a Pulse Thermostat  wheres the best place to get them online?


----------



## Royalroxy (Aug 14, 2012)

BoaTom said:


> So I need to go buy a Pulse Thermostat  wheres the best place to get them online?


I got mine from 888 reptiles but u could probably find one on here cheaper maybe


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

I've gotten mine from surrey pets, you can normally pick them up for a bit cheaper in the classifieds off here though. You could also use a mat stat, but they don't regulate temperature as well as they turn off when they get to the desired temperature and then turn off and when they get down to a certain temperature, they turn back on. They're fine for heat mats, but I use heat cable which works better on a pulse stat


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Heat cable hey?!?! I get what it is but how do you lay it out in the rack? do you shape it like a heat mat under the rub? talking of rubs, if I google them will I be able to find them easily enough? I'd rather bloody buy one at this rate  - appreciate all the help guys


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

BoaTom said:


> Heat cable hey?!?! I get what it is but how do you lay it out in the rack? do you shape it like a heat mat under the rub? talking of rubs, if I google them will I be able to find them easily enough? I'd rather bloody buy one at this rate  - appreciate all the help guys


Id personally only advise heat cable if you was going to route it into the wood as its a big pain if you dont (cut into the wood and lay the cable nicely inside the groove),

Heat mats are good enough for smaller racks and definitely a pulse stat for multiple tubs rather than your standard mat stat


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

With the heat cable, I cut a groove into the shelf of my rack in a u shape at one end of the shelf (where you want the hot spot to be obviously), put some heat reflective tape in the groove and lay the heat cable in there, doing 2-4 row depending on the size of the tub 

Really Useful Boxes (rubs) are pretty easy to find online. You can get them from Staples, Ryman stationers, direct from the manufacturers and various other places. It's pretty easy to build your own rack around them.


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

I think i'm going to have a look at buying one to be honest. Any idea on how much I could pick up a small one for? I've checked the adds on here and nothing  ive also looked online but find mainly US sites!


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Think I'll just go buy one and get it right first time  Any ideas on how much I could pick up a small one for and where?


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

BoaTom said:


> I think i'm going to have a look at buying one to be honest. Any idea on how much I could pick up a small one for? I've checked the adds on here and nothing  ive also looked online but find mainly US sites!


A rack? Try euroracks, I think they build to size and will include all tubs and heating you'll need. There's loads of other rack builders too but I can't name any off the top of my head 

EDIT: Here's the link

http://www.euroracks.co/


----------



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm off to Hamm next month  will they be cheaper over there?


----------



## ClydeBalls (Jul 21, 2012)

BoaTom said:


> I'm off to Hamm next month  will they be cheaper over there?


Absolutely no idea, never been to Hamm


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

*rack heating*

i have a five rub rack all 33ltr rubs under each one is a mat all run of one pulse stat i have my probe in third rub down all my rubs tend to be within half a degree of each other i also have one digi temp thermom for each rub and i also use an infrared temp gun


----------

